# Mec-Gar's new Beretta 92 18RD Phosphate magazines



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

Mec-Gar just came out with a very nice 92 18RD flush fit magazine. These are phosphate coated and will have a +2 extension available in the near future.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice - those would be sweet for a CX4 Storm too


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

wow, 20 rounds for the 92? that is great news. i need to get some of those!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I still has my 92FS or had bought a Storm carbine like I had been tempted to, I'd jump on those


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice! I know what is going to be on my wish list now. Now all I have to do is pay for my books / classes and still feed my gun addiction :mrgreen:


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

$$?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

They've squeezed in yet another round.


----------

